# is it normal for a gsd to toss and turn all night?



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

as long as my dog is not licking or itching ? just get up and change positions 1000000x? Mine doesnt want to sleep in its crate anymore wants to sleep on the floor of my bedroom which is flat carpet. She goes back to her crate by herself in the morning though. Shes never allowed on my bed.


Is it cause carpet is just not comfortable? She had her own bed down there but she shreded it up.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine are pretty cozied up at night. No tossing and turning...


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Jazz plops herself in front of the bedroom door and doesn't budge until morning. I literally have to force the door open to get out of the bedroom should I happen to need to use the bathroom in the middle of the night. She may shift positions once or twice a night, but not much more than that.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

legs twich in her sleep also 


sometimes she will get up and just walk around


anyone?? can it just be high energy working line?


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Gus gets up and moves a lot. I think its because after he lays on my carpet for a period of time that spot gets too warm for him. Hes always been that way when he lays on carpet. now stick him on tile in front of a drafty door and he wont budge!


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Avery moves about at night. He usually starts at the foot of my bed (I have cold feet and he is the best warmer), after about 20 minutes he jumps down and walks in his crate, lays in there for a while before finally making it to the floor in my side of the bed. He also will sit still in front of a drafty door for hours on end. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

pets4life said:


> can it just be high energy working line?


Jazz is working line, and pretty high energy as well ... Sometimes crazy high energy, but when she settles, she settles. How much exercise is she getting? Have you tried taking her for a walk right before bed, or maybe a training session right before bed?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometimes Jonas will try to get Ginger to play at night, but usually they sleep all night long.


----------



## Odin&Storm (Jan 22, 2013)

Odin sleeps very sound for about four hours, then he is up, pacing....and he wakes Storm, and they are both pacing.....so outdoors they go for a few hours, then they come in and sleep like rocks. And they get plenty of exercise. High energy.....we call them crackheads. haha.

He will get hot and move to the french doors to soak up any incoming cool air, he is a great air leak blocker!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella moves around a bit until she finally finds "the spot". Then she usually stays there till morning. But she moans and groans an awful lot....


----------



## Odin&Storm (Jan 22, 2013)

Storm is my groaner.....oh the groaning.....then she snores.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My dog changes position at night. Few sleepless nights on my part, I noticed the dog slept on all 4 beds in the room and I didn't count how many times she rotated on the beds plus the times she slept on the rug. She does the same with toys - she has a lot and will go thru 5 toys or more under a minute. Don't know if it's a female thing... can't make up her mind?


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine get's up and move's around a bit, Also my room is carpet so I'm assuming that she get's hot. When i have my window open she will lay beside my bed, and not move..


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah mine will snore a lot also


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs do get up and move around, or patrol during the night. Kacie is about the only one that stays put. I think the nocturnal cats get the dogs attention. 

I'm a light sleeper so I wake up whenever a dog stirs. I wish I could just sleep through one night!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

our dog starts the night in bed with us. he curls up at
the foot of the bed. then he'll go to his bed and from his bed
he'll go to the floor. when he leaves our bed rarely does he come back.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I never realized how much my dogs move until the power went out for like 4 hours one night! Licking, groaning, whimpering in dreams, changing positions.... I sleep with a large box fan on high right next to my bed (it blows away from me unless it's summer). It's great for white noise but I'm addicted to it. I *cannot* sleep without it (I also have tinnitus and the "rushing" noise in my ears drives me insane). When I was in DC with my mom, I had to download an mp3 that sounded like a fan and set my computer to play it all night.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have had tinnitus since October. It is driving me nuts! I sleep with an air purifier nearby, and cannot stand quiet. I have to have background noise on where ever I am. I wish there was a cure for it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dad has it (and is losing his hearing too), plus I've been to so many U2 concerts (and cover bands) standing right next to speakers and I listen to music on my cans WAY too loud  I have several very high pitched squeals and then the "whooooshing" sound. Silence drives me batty! In a hotel I run the air unit and the bathroom fan, and bring along a smaller travel fan.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl goes right to sleep. If she has to go out, she's all over the bed, or if on the floor she jumps up and starts licking my face to wake up.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta shifts around a little but very rarely does she wake me up. She crashes out pretty nicely most of the time.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Our pup likes to reposition quite a bit, Zoey (medium drive) is a door blocker and Tuke (low drive) likes the foot of the bed, neither will wander or pace. Tuke dreams a lot, complete with twitching, running, moaning, yapping ect... Every single night, multiple dreams a night. 
I have severe hearing loss and have to use hearing aids to communicate and I also have tinnitus. Mine use to sound like crickets or electricity bugs, it didn't bother me, now it just goes EEEEeEeEee!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine doesn't toss and turn, but she does move a couple times. I have noticed that she has to have a good view of the door


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes Lakota flops around like a fish, thats when I make her get off the bed. It probably wouldn't be so bad but she has to lay on me or at least rest her head on me.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

pets4life said:


> can it just be high energy working line?


Hondo, my lower energy, GSD, will toss, turn, moan & groan all night. It doesn't matter if I leave him in his kennel or if he has free roam of the entire house. 

Lonestar, my high energy crack puppy, will crash in his kennel and pretty much be out all night.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

pets4life said:


> as long as my dog is not licking or itching ? just get up and change positions 1000000x? Mine doesnt want to sleep in its crate anymore wants to sleep on the floor of my bedroom which is flat carpet. She goes back to her crate by herself in the morning though. Shes never allowed on my bed.
> 
> 
> Is it cause carpet is just not comfortable? She had her own bed down there but she shreded it up.


Mine is the same as yours. Bear will get up a billion times in the middle of the night and change sleeping spots. He will not sleep on a bed or in our bed for that matter. We've invited him up but he will not get in our bed with us. What a weird dog!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My sleep cycle says no. That's 2 dogs with me on the bed


----------

